# Remove stuck water filter housing



## jcolby (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey all, I am trying to replace the filter in my GE smartwater GXWH08c and I for the life of me can't seem to get the housing off. I have turned off the water and used the pressure release button to remove the pressure from it. I have bough a strap wrench, and that isn't helping. I've tried to use WD-40 to loosed it up. Anyone else have any ideas / tricks / tips that I can try to remove the thing? Any ideas are definitely welcome, I'm at my wits end with it now.

Thanks,
James


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

Instead of a strap wrench, use something like this which gives you more torque (http://www.filtersfast.com/GE-WX5X3002-water-filter-wrench.asp)

BTW, I would not spray WD-40 near or on your water housing. Besides, the housing is plastic and the gasket is rubber so there is no rust.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

100% sure your turning it in the right direction?


----------



## jcolby (Sep 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, 

I was finally able to remove it. Just took a little bit more elbow grease, and a buddy to to stabilize the plumbing around it, so that I could really apply pressure.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

The problems of having a filter with out any kind of bracket for the head to be mounted to the wall with...


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Akpsdvan said:


> The problems of having a filter with out any kind of bracket for the head to be mounted to the wall with...


 when reintalling housing..apply a little vasoline to oring and top where it meets this will make it easier to remove next time...ben ..:yes:


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Vasoline?
That could most likely the worst idea yet.

There is some silicon out there that is safe with water use or find another o ring in a plastic bag and most likely there is a little tube of the silicon and it does not take much.

Vasoline will break down and make a real mess of the housing and get into the water.


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

My water filter did not come with a mounting bracket so I simply installed a 1/2" pine backerboard and secured the top filter housing with a metal strap.

Since we drink and cook with this water, I avoid using any type of synthetic petroleum or water-based lubricants. Instead, I simply use some olive oil to lubricate the gasket.


----------

